# Your Favorite CONTEMPORARY Progressive Rock Bands



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

I hope this thread will serve as a venue to discover great CONTEMPORARY prog bands.

_*No dinosaurs, please!!!*_

Ready your keyboards, warriors, and post away!


----------



## Hiawatha (Mar 13, 2013)

Do any of these qualify?

Chris Forsyth & the Solar Motel Band - Solar Motel Part II:


----------



## Hiawatha (Mar 13, 2013)

Three Trapped Tigers - Cramm:


----------



## Hiawatha (Mar 13, 2013)

Field Music - Find A Way To Keep Me:


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

In no particular order:


Motorpsycho
Deus Ex Machina
Arktis/Air
Bad Luck
Fire! Orchestra
Levin/Torn/White


----------



## Hiawatha (Mar 13, 2013)

Black Mountain - Wucan:


----------



## Hiawatha (Mar 13, 2013)

Mind's Eye - Posiedon Says:


----------



## Hiawatha (Mar 13, 2013)

RT, That went better than expected. 

It is not one of my main areas but I'm very open minded musically and when I do my end of year lists a lot of surprising (to me) things stand out. For example, I have picked up on Chris Forsyth's output on several occasions and to a lesser extent that of Black Mountain. Three Trapped Tigers are/were rangy but quite distinctive. By a twist of fate I happened to chat briefly to their Tom Rogerson at a festival where he was playing an old piano by a big bonfire. He is an incredible musician. Mind's Eye are fairly new to me.

I hope you get a lot more people coming forward with suggestions.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Deus Ex Machina have been releasing cds since 1991 so I'm not sure you'd call them contemporary.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Mike Keneally Band
Thinking Plague
Ben Monder

I suppose most of the other progressive music I listen to is more jazz than rock.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

A couple other bands I enjoy. I prefer the instrumental albums by Karcius.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

The last part of their Episodes suite.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

MEW - Introducing Palace Players (Video)


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

The Deacon said:


> Deus Ex Machina have been releasing cds since 1991 so I'm not sure you'd call them contemporary.


They're still very much relevant. Have you listened to their 2016 album, "Devoto"?


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

*Levin Minnemann Rudess (LMR)*


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

*Arktis/Air*


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Does progressive metal count or are we strictly sticking to the mellower side of things?


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Sonata said:


> Does progressive metal count or are we strictly sticking to the mellower side of things?


Ha!Ha!

For real???


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

*Torn / Berne / Smith - (2019) Sun of Goldfinger*


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Far Meadow- Foreign.....errrr summart (best of this year so far)
All Traps on Earth - A Drop of Light (dark, Anglagard)
Malady - Toinen Toista (Finns going retro 70s Scandinavia -sound)
Alco Frisbass - Le Bateleur(French Canterbury)


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

*Stephan Thelen - (2019) Fractal Guitar*


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Sonically speaking, the Fractal Guitar album sounds very attractive but I decided against it. I guess I prefer more group interplay or compositional development. I'm really at a loss as far as being into current progressive rock. The capital P Prog genre stuff is mostly looking backward to the 70s, the metal stuff I can only take in very small doses, and the avant rock stuff doesn't always succeed. I enjoy progressive big band stuff like John Hollenbeck, or Big Heart Machine which I was turned on to by Red Terror. And I really like the modern composition jazz/rock guitarists including Alex Machacek, and Ben Monder, and some of the progressive pianists like Vijay Iyer and Craig Taborn.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

The Italian AltRock label has some interesting bands. The CDs aren't always easy to find (maybe easier for Euro residents?) but you can listen at bandcamp. https://altrockproductions.bandcamp.com/album/1001-autunni I like this one!

Website https://altrockproductions.bandcamp.com/


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

This is another band I really like. I could never find their CDs. This is their third album. I love their first one too. I only have a CD-R a friend gave me years ago. They are Italian. Not really prog rock, but not straight jazz either.


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

*Virgil Donati - (2013) In This Life*


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

*Radian - (2016) On Dark Silent Off*


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

*Fond of Tigers - (2016) Uninhabit*


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Definitely IQ!






And Transatlantic!


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

*Adam Holzman - (2018) Truth Decay*


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

The Deacon said:


> Ha!Ha!
> 
> For real???


HA HA HA ! FOR REAAAALL.
Do you have a problem with my question?


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

*Bad Luck - (2018) Four*


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Sonata said:


> HA HA HA ! FOR REAAAALL.
> Do you have a problem with my question?


Just ignore him.


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

Any metal song longer than 4" is progressive, and King Crimson would have difficulty with these rhythms


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

Bwv 1080 said:


> King Crimson would have difficulty with these rhythms


No, this would be child's play for KC.

Meshuggah make ample use of polymetrics; odd-metered (11/16, 23/16 and 13/8) repeating "cells" over 4/4 endlessly so as to resolve over 4/4 (the snare and stack cymbals keep these steady). They use some polyrhythms but these are not very complex.

Their drummer once said that all their music is essentially in 4/4.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

No matter the complexity, I haven't found any metal music that is enjoyable to listen to unless the rhythm section can groove a little. All that thrashing, growling, and bass drum assault doesn't do much for me.


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

*Schnellertollermeier - (2017) Rights*


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

*Morgan Ågren / Raoul Björkenheim / Blixt / Bill Laswell - (2014) Blixt*


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

*Uské Orchestra - (2005) Niko et la Berlue*


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I played these two a lot. Melodic compositions and great sound and production. If you like beefy organ and fat guitar tones this is a good band to get into.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Iona (and their later incarnation as Celestial Fire)






Check out at 1:55 onwards for example


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Mollie John said:


>


I love Coheed. Top band and great live. The latest album is really good. Unheavenly Creatures is probably their most commercial Melodic album but there's some great tracks on it. I like that they mix styles a lot (bits of metal, prog and pop).


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

the only one i like. i am too much of a senior to follow this kind of music....go ahead hit me with a cream pie


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

This is avant jazz, but such a cool band. They do a great job of incorporating acoustic and electronic instruments to create an enchanting musical palette of sounds and improv.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Merl said:


> I love Coheed. Top band and great live. The latest album is really good. Unheavenly Creatures is probably their most commercial Melodic album but there's some great tracks on it. I like that they mix styles a lot (bits of metal, prog and pop).


Yes!! Another* Coheed & Cambria* fan here  I even had the opportunity to see them live about 14 years

I also like The *Dear Hunter*. I recently got into them about a year ago. I'm not on YouTube at the moment so you are welcome to search for them yourself


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Recorded in Hollywood 2005


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Here's a great sounding avant prog album.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

All Traps on Earth (offshoot of Angladard from Sweden)
Aranis (Belgian avant-prog band)
Ikarus (jazzy Zeuhl)
Panzerpappa (prog-fusion from Sweden)
Forgas Band Phenomena (French prog-fusion)
District 97
The Contortionist (incredible prog-metal with tons of emotion, complexity and chops from hell)
Il Tempio delle Clessidre (Italian prog in the classic style)

There's a few. I'll add more later...


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

starthrower said:


> Here's a great sounding avant prog album.


Got my hooves on a copy of this album-FANTASTIC!

Thanks, Star!


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Red Terror said:


> Got my hooves on a copy of this album-FANTASTIC!
> 
> Thanks, Star!


I actually gave my copy to a friend and now I've got to buy it again. Pip Pyle is playing drums on this and it sounds so good, as does the fuzz bass and keys. Some of this reminds me of early Thinking Plague. Some highly adventurous music!


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

starthrower said:


> I actually gave my copy to a friend and now I've got to buy it again. Pip Pyle is playing drums on this and it sounds so good, as does the fuzz bass and keys. Some of this reminds me of early Thinking Plague. Some highly adventurous music!


It's definitely worth buying again. This thing left my mouth agape.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Check ReR Megacorp site. They have a lot of Avant rock stuff. Click on the sale icon in red. You can get four CDs for 20 pounds, free shp. I just re-ordered the Crashing Icons title plus some live Henry Cow stuff. Single discs now available from the box set.


----------



## Hiawatha (Mar 13, 2013)

Red Terror said:


> *Uské Orchestra - (2005) Niko et la Berlue*


Very interesting - I like that a lot!


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Red Terror said:


>


Great band!

I mentioned them in post #61.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Simon Moon said:


> Great band!
> 
> I mentioned them in post #61.


Dunnknow...
the latest Forgas had something going I did not care for that much - too jazzy maybe? I forget.

All I know is The Deacon only cared for half of it.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm diverting from contemporary because this one was released in 1980. But it was re-mastered by Bob Drake in 2006 and it sounds great! Some quirky Italian electric chamber prog heavily influenced by Henry Cow, and Zappa. I find this music very attractive and frankly irresistible!


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Deacon Beaker gots origional Pozzo,Bozo.

You gots nuffink.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

http://sleepinggiantglossolalia.bandcamp.com/album/marc-edwards-mick-barr-duo-the-bowels-of-jupiter


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Camembert from the Alsace region of France.

Niceley straddles multiple lines between fusion, prog, RIO, Zeuhl with a dose of Zappa thrown in. Large band with great musicianship.






Aranis from Belgium.

An avant-prog band that has the ability to sound a bit lighter than most avant bands (Thinking Plague, Univers Zero, Art Zoyd, etc).

Absolutely world class musicianship (founder and double bass player is a grad of Royal Flemish Conservatoire in performance, and the violin and keyboard players are also conservatory trained).


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Accordo Dei Contrari from Italy.

One of the best contemporary prog-fusion bands.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Kotebel from Spain.

Very good prog, with some avant leanings. All instrumental.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

The vast majority of this current deluge of new prog bands is uniformily worthless, impotent. Laughable, really.

Its gotten to the point that Deacon beaker cannot be bothered anymore.

Still, gotta compliment Simon who is making the good choices.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Karakorum - Fables And Fairytales (2019) 

Their best cd so far.
Even so ,The Deacon only cares for one of the three tracks:

"Smeghood". Sounds like a totally different band. Here they are clearly doing a (novelty) take on Gentle Giant. Wot with the contrapuntal vocals. Also you RARELY hear a guitar solo which sounds of Gary Green.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

The Camembert is great. At least it sounds good first time around. You probably know about this band, I think they're on the same label. Very enjoyable music but I can't help thinking that these bands are re-fashioning Canterbury style music.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Those bands on the Altrock label also remind me of the Rascal Reporters.


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

starthrower said:


> Those bands on the Altrock label also remind me of the Rascal Reporters.


More info, please. I lurv organ & Rascal Reporters.

Please no youtube. (The Deacon is poor and on dial-up internet.)


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

Does this qualify? Julian Lage, Trevor Dunn etc I like it, Crimson-ish










https://www.amazon.com/Salem-1692-John-Zorn/dp/B07HNQRGJQ/ref=tmm_msc_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=&sr=


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

^^^
My wife bought that one at a local store. There are also some interesting editions in the Book Of Angels series on Tzadik.


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

starthrower said:


> ^^^
> My wife bought that one at a local store. There are also some interesting editions in the Book Of Angels series on Tzadik.


Yeah, I have Tap, the one by Pat Metheny, who I'm not normally a fan of, but it's a good setting for his method...

I have a couple by the Gnostic Quartet - I've always liked Kenny Wollesen - but that is definitely not of this genre..

Zorn is heavy on the Ojai Festival program this week, If I wasn't busy with construction on my house I'd make an effort to be there... or I can just go 10 miles to hear Carla Bley tomorrow night, Sly & Robbie Monday night... I'm likely to do the latter if I can stay awake past 9... it's only $25


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Vol 22 Adramelech is another good one. Somebody at the Hoffman forum did a Zorn thread with wiki links for all the volumes which is very helpful.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Simon Moon said:


> Camembert from the Alsace region of France.
> 
> Niceley straddles multiple lines between fusion, prog, RIO, Zeuhl with a dose of Zappa thrown in.


Deacon Beaker be hearing sections that distinctly remind of Mothers "Burnt Weenie Sandwich" instrumental (proggy) parts.


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Just re-issued.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

starthrower said:


> View attachment 119883
> 
> 
> Just re-issued.


Sinclair. Orlroight!


----------



## Tero (Jun 2, 2012)

Very little new stuff. My friend in Finland sends me some Circle


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

Well, this thread is dying a slow death, isn't it?


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

There are two obvious reasons for this....and The Deacon will give you one:

There is an absolute FLOOD of new prog bands in the last few years. And these bands get IMMEDIATE exposure - at basically no cost. That means that any **** out there -which cropped-up overnight like mushroom - gets out there.
And, believe me, however much I am a rocksteady progfan, the vast majority of this recent music _is ****_.

In the old days the record labels decided your future and bands considered for promotion and actual record pressings _WENT THRU SOME SORT OF TASTE-FILTER_. At first - in UK, say - this filter was hippys and such devotees in-the-know and in-the-scene. (Later, unfortunately the *********** suits took over - but at least it was some sort of filter.)
And, when the record finally came out, chances were good it would be judged and promoted by ACTUAL country-wide, avid djs who knew a thing or two. (of course, as example, I'm thinking of John Peel.)

(The equivalent of music internet then was the pirate radio station which let out the lesser-known 45s, etc. And it was definitely sporadic and small-time.)

Now you say, "Deacon Beaker, where do you get off standing in judgement of the worth of these recent prog bands?"

Like I maintain, the quality of the new music is in question here.
I'm not saying that the actual musicianship is subpar. There are some very talented new players out there that rival anything from the 70s -say, Jordan Rudess for one. The trouble is that they have mired themselves into bands themselves that are COMPOSITIONALLY mediocre.

Also a big factor in why this new prog pool has become so average-sounding, so watered-down/rarified (in the worse sense), is like what happened when neoprog was introduced in the 80s:the bands are only hitting single FACETS of the orig prog formula.
For instance, with early neo, it was the emphasis on the lyrics and singer. Now it can be singular focus - to the detriment of the whole - on technicality. Its rarely the whole hog with these new bands.

The composition is seesaw/unmemorable.
Gone is the skill of vocal harmonies.
Often no sense of ebb & flow - of dynamics.
Often the prog has become mainstream AOR-tinged melodic with little by way of challange - little syncopation or counterpoint.
(However, it is an altogether different story on the RIO-side of prog where some great material is coming out nowadays.)

Also consider that when you are concentrating on the single facet; when you are out to copy _THE EMULATION_.... you are bound to end up with the unorigional hand-me-down.

With exactly what you are seeing with many of the bands touted in this very thread.

.......
N.P. THE WINSTONS new cd, "Smith". I loved the first release but this one is just not hitting The Deacon's buttons.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Wakhevitch is not appropriate here.
He was releasing records back in the early 70s.


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## Eva Yojimbo (Jan 30, 2016)

Bwv 1080 said:


> Any metal song longer than 4" is progressive, and King Crimson would have difficulty with these rhythms
> ]





Red Terror said:


> No, this would be child's play for KC.
> 
> Meshuggah make ample use of polymetrics; odd-metered (11/16, 23/16 and 13/8) repeating "cells" over 4/4 endlessly so as to resolve over 4/4 (the snare and stack cymbals keep these steady). They use some polyrhythms but these are not very complex.
> 
> Their drummer once said that all their music is essentially in 4/4.


I think you are both right and wrong here to an extent. KC would most definitely have trouble playing it as it's very technically demanding. I don't think they'd have great difficulty comprehending it as they've done similar things on occasion: Frame by Frame has two simultaneous riffs, one in 7/8 and the other in 13/8 so that the one starts repeating before the other for several measures until they reconnect, which is not dissimilar to how Meshuggah treats all rhythm with the 4/4 being the base that the odd, syncopated riffs wrap and twist around.

Yes, Meshuggah is basically all 4/4, but I think their brilliance is precisely in how bizarre they make 4/4 sound with everything they do on top of it. KC can get brilliant with rhythm too, but typically in different ways (the three-drummer setup of their current incarnation!).


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## CrunchyFr0g (Jun 11, 2019)

They made two albums and disappeared but the two albums are great.


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

CrunchyFr0g said:


> They made two albums and disappeared but the two albums are great.


I don't think they've officially broken up. Good album.


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

*Farmhouse Odyssey - (2019) Fertile Ground*

Full album: http://farmhouseodyssey.bandcamp.com/album/fertile-ground


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

*Jiří Stivín & Pierre Favre - (1981) Excursions *


----------



## Eva Yojimbo (Jan 30, 2016)

Red Terror, you seem awfully well-versed in contemporary prog. I love prog but my knowledge of contemporary bands is pretty limited to Transatlantic, The Flower Kings, Spock's Beard, Big Big Train, Steven Wilson/Porcupine Tree, Haken, and that's about it (unless we count prog metal). So of all the bands you posted, which would be among your top recommendations?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

*Favourite Rock Interviews*


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

*MoRkObOt - (2016) GoRgO*

*MoRkObOt - (2016) GoRgO*

Full album: *http://morkobot.bandcamp.com/album/gorgo*

_FYI: Hard-hitting Italian prog/metal_


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

*All Traps on Earth - (2018) A Drop of Light*

*All Traps on Earth - (2018) A Drop of Light*

Full album: *http://alltrapsonearth.bandcamp.com/album/a-drop-of-light*

_FYI: For fans of King Crimson, Goblin, Magma, the Canterbury scene and even of Ennio Morricone._


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

*Bangladeafy - (2018) Ribboncutter*

*Bangladeafy - (2018) Ribboncutter*

Full album: *http://bangladeafy.bandcamp.com/album/ribboncutter*

_FYI: "…an absolute mind-fryer, comprising gloopy bass insanity, scattergun drumming and synths that ooze between tuneful, ambient and eye-stabbingly jarring."_


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Most contempt prog sucks. Its comtemptable.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

*Ni - (2019) Pantophobie*

Full Album: http://niiii.bandcamp.com/album/pantophobie


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

*PoiL - (2019) Sus*

Full album: http://poil.bandcamp.com/album/sus


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

*Far Corner - (2018) Risk*

Full album: http://cuneiformrecords.bandcamp.com/album/risk


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

*Consider the Source - (2019) You are Literally a Metaphor*

Full album: http://considerthesourcemusic.bandcamp.com/album/you-are-literally-a-metaphor


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Madder Lake


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

This one has Bon Scott in it, what could go wrong- this was Bon's hippie phase just re AC/DC


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

Does the new Tool count?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Is it Sharp ?


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

Bwv 1080 said:


> Does the new Tool count?


A band twelve year olds would be into. :tiphat:


----------



## Eva Yojimbo (Jan 30, 2016)

Red Terror said:


> A band twelve year olds would be into. :tiphat:


 Yes, because we all know Robert Fripp is a perpetual twelve year old, not to mention all those twelve year old music critics writing for children's publications like The Boston Globe and The Atlantic that fawn over them.


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

Eva Yojimbo said:


> Yes, because we all know Robert Fripp is a perpetual twelve year old, not to mention all those twelve year old music critics writing for children's publications like The Boston Globe and The Atlantic that fawn over them.


Darren said it better than I ever could...


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

Well we should all take the word of YouTube prog dorks


----------



## Eva Yojimbo (Jan 30, 2016)

Red Terror said:


> Darren said it better than I ever could...


I would respond to this, but I don't think I could top Bwv 1080's brilliant summation.

Still, I'm generous. If I can get past the guy's dull delivery, lack of insight, and repetitive rambling, his basic complaints seem to be that it's nothing new and it's too indulgent. As for the former, I can somewhat agree with that complaint, but the question is: what "new" do you want from a band who's sound has been pretty well defined for nearly two decades? It wasn't as if there was anything radically new on Lateralus or 10,000 Days either; at best we got minor advances like the increasing complexity of Carey's drumming, or Maynard's manic, spoken delivery on Rosetta Stoned, or their increasing Floyd-esque experiments with ambiance and spaciousness. Tool has always been a band with a very specific and unique sound, and there's only so much wiggle room within that sound without them becoming something completely different; and most bands trying to do something completely different fail more often than not. For every King Crimson who was able to incorporate new influences into their sound and remain fresh, original, relevant, and actually progressive, there's a Yes or Genesis that lose all of their originality and become another commercial pop band, or Jethro Tull that just falls flat; and after 13 years? As for the latter, that criticism is always only given by people who aren't predisposed towards liking something to begin with. The problem is never the length, nor any indulgence, but rather that you just don't like what what they're indulging in. I also find it funny he cites Invincible as a favorite given that song has a good, long stretch towards the middle-end that's literally the same riff in 7/8 repeated ad nauseam; yet he dislikes both Pneuma and 7empest, arguably the two newest/freshest sounding tracks on the album.

In any case, none of this has anything to do with the absurdity that Tool is "music for twelve year olds," and apparently even that balding, bearded, middle-aged YouTuber likes earlier Tool.


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

Eva Yojimbo said:


> I would respond to this, but I don't think I could top Bwv 1080's brilliant summation.
> 
> Still, I'm generous. If I can get past the guy's dull delivery, lack of insight, and repetitive rambling, his basic complaints seem to be that it's nothing new and it's too indulgent. As for the former, I can somewhat agree with that complaint, but the question is: what "new" do you want from a band who's sound has been pretty well defined for nearly two decades? It wasn't as if there was anything radically new on Lateralus or 10,000 Days either; at best we got minor advances like the increasing complexity of Carey's drumming, or Maynard's manic, spoken delivery on Rosetta Stoned, or their increasing Floyd-esque experiments with ambiance and spaciousness. Tool has always been a band with a very specific and unique sound, and there's only so much wiggle room within that sound without them becoming something completely different; and most bands trying to do something completely different fail more often than not. For every King Crimson who was able to incorporate new influences into their sound and remain fresh, original, relevant, and actually progressive, there's a Yes or Genesis that lose all of their originality and become another commercial pop band, or Jethro Tull that just falls flat; and after 13 years? As for the latter, that criticism is always only given by people who aren't predisposed towards liking something to begin with. The problem is never the length, nor any indulgence, but rather that you just don't like what what they're indulging in. I also find it funny he cites Invincible as a favorite given that song has a good, long stretch towards the middle-end that's literally the same riff in 7/8 repeated ad nauseam; yet he dislikes both Pneuma and 7empest, arguably the two newest/freshest sounding tracks on the album.
> 
> In any case, none of this has anything to do with the absurdity that Tool is "music for twelve year olds," and apparently even that balding, bearded, middle-aged YouTuber likes earlier Tool.


The Tool guys have one idea per album (if that) and then proceed to beat the listener to death with it. They are a terrible pop band the kiddies like because the music is loud and the singer dresses up in halloween costumes-how provocative.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Eva Yojimbo (Jan 30, 2016)

Red Terror said:


> The Tool guys have one idea per album (if that) and then proceed to beat the listener to death with it. They are a terrible pop band the kiddies like because the music is loud and the singer dresses up in halloween costumes-how provocative.


Well it's nice to see you engaging with the arguments and not diverting with non-sequiturs.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Red Terror said:


> Darren said it better than I ever could...


Last week someone posted a track from that album and I refrained from posting this review of it:

Hmmm. Gets interesting two thirds of the way through when the meter changes to 11/8, threatens to cook one minute from the end - but takes too long to get any momentum going. All the intro and initial layering just sounds like so much dilatory wheel-spinning to me. But that's how I usually feel about Tool's music. Well played, sonically interesting, great drumming, but ultimately, meager rewards interminably withheld.

Darren's view was even more annoyingly dilatory than what he was reviewing, but I essentially agree.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

From Beller's forthcoming 2 CD set, Scenes From The Flood.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

starthrower said:


>


Got a copy of this one. PoiL is an interesting band but I am more into Yugen.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

I was just going to say how little recent prog I liked and then you posted that Sus la peira by PoiL. 

The only thing that sounded that good in recent prog is Happy Family from Japan.


Poly-Math is sounding pretty good. It's more than just a style I'm looking for, it's gotta sound good, like as good as the Jackson Five at least.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Happy Family - Slide


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

starthrower said:


> From Beller's forthcoming 2 CD set, Scenes From The Flood.


One thing I didn't like about modern prog is that there were few new "sonic textures" like old prog used to create. The instrumental sections might be tricky, but it didn't have much impact. This one is a little different. Not as mind blowing as the PoiL, but it has an interesting section around 3:50 that makes it stand out.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Bubblemath - Edit Peptide


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Much new prog seems to fit into a couple of formulas. It has this circus music, angular feeling, which kind of got it's start with Univers Zero. That's why something like Mew's Palace Players was so brilliant. It didn't sound like anything else.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

New album, free download.
https://mattlebofsky.bandcamp.com/album/boring-origin-story


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Eddie:

MADDER LAKE were a 70's band.
Their 2 lps are memorable for the foldout cover artwork. Less so for the actual music.

True, they did re-form recently, but the subsequent cd is weak indeed.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Happy 75th Birthday to Jon Anderson
Born Oct 25, 1944


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Floating Points. Definitely innovative.


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

regenmusic said:


> Floating Points. Definitely innovative.


Electronic artist.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Red Terror said:


> Electronic artist.


Have you seen them live? They have an awesome drummer, as well as bass, guitar, keyboards.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

regenmusic said:


> Much new prog seems to fit into a couple of formulas. It has this circus music, angular feeling, which kind of got it's start with Univers Zero. .


You will have to give me some examples.

I don't really hear much "circus" in Univers Zero - early first 4 lps, at least: I don't know the ones that followed. Actually Univers Zero is the opposite of happy music. Its very dark/sinister.

RIO bands started bringing in this circus-sound late 70s/early 80s: Debile Menthol, Nimal,Lars Hollander solo lps/Samlas.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Univers Zero adopted part of their sound from the guy pictured in my avatar. Listen to Quartet For The End Of Time.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

The Deacon said:


> You will have to give me some examples.
> 
> I don't really hear much "circus" in Univers Zero - early first 4 lps, at least: I don't know the ones that followed. Actually Univers Zero is the opposite of happy music. Its very dark/sinister.
> 
> RIO bands started bringing in this circus-sound late 70s/early 80s: Debile Menthol, Nimal,Lars Hollander solo lps/Samlas.


Sorry, I wasn't equating the two. I meant it has the Univers Zero style, and in addition there is the circus type style. 5 UU's and related bands I would put in that latter formula. I love some 5 UU stuff but feel they didn't reach their potential.

Listen to around the 330 mark and after:





Thinking Plague - Lycanthrope


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Was 5uu's ever a working band? I like Hunger's Teeth. Crisis In Clay is pretty wild and chaotic. I guess after that it was mostly Dave Kerman on Abandonship.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

The Deacon could never get into "Crisis in Clay". A hard slog. "Abandonship" also.










Deacon gots first lp, "Tiamat & Marduk" wotever...

The whole of Hoffman forum does not bone for 5uu's cos its not Sir omnipresent Macca.


----------

